# Question about trash pit



## Truth1253 (Aug 12, 2018)

Here’s a site I’ve been detecting lately from the 1820’s. The privy to the original house (main house in front)seems to be covered by a cement slab where they made a back extinction and it covers the privy with a bathroom. The owner seems to believe that’s the case. But the second house built in 1900 (seen in the back) has a dump sight by the river across the street in the woods. I’ve read that wear the would usually dup. My question is is it worth digging out. On the surface I’m seeing 60’s 70’s bottles and trash. Do you think that there’s so early bottles under there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pic of the dump site. Should I bring a iron rake and take of the top layer? First time bottle hunting and I’m green green. Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here the aerial view of the 2nd house. Red is the road, blue is the trash pit and yellow is the river, which is really swampland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah there's a good chance there are older layers underneath.  It's the most obvious place to dump things so I doubt they only started in the 60s.  I don't think a rake would be very useful in that environment, personally I'd bring a shovel and some heavy gloves and pick a spot and see how deep it goes.  The oldest stuff will likely be at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 12, 2018)

I would also bring the rake if easily carried in. It'll help you scrape off the top layer, that you might dig without shattering much glass.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2018)

In my opinion if it looks like 60'70's stuff on top then I doubt you find much for old bottles. BUT, For me I'd be hoping to maybe find some 1930's-40's & 50's Beer Cans. which sometimes can be worth more then any bottles from same time frame. Milks & ACL Soda's may be nice to find in these years also. I'd both rake with a 3 or 4 prong or 12 prong rake & shovel if it gets deeper. Good luck. LEON.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 12, 2018)

I think it is definitely worth digging some various test pits to determine what is down there.  I would start out with a good shovel then if you like what you are seeing break out a 3 prong rake and gloves.  Their trash pit shouldn't be very far from the house.  Good luck and stay hydrated!  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 12, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah there's a good chance there are older layers underneath.  It's the most obvious place to dump things so I doubt they only started in the 60s.  I don't think a rake would be very useful in that environment, personally I'd bring a shovel and some heavy gloves and pick a spot and see how deep it goes.  The oldest stuff will likely be at the bottom of the hill.



Gotcha good tip for starting at the bottom of the hill. I bought the rake to rake all that top layer of trash. You’re saying just pick a spot and start digging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 12, 2018)

adam.w.brymer said:


> I think it is definitely worth digging some various test pits to determine what is down there.  I would start out with a good shovel then if you like what you are seeing break out a 3 prong rake and gloves.  Their trash pit shouldn't be very far from the house.  Good luck and stay hydrated!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



You ain’t lying there Adam this humidity can take down a horse. It’s so so thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 13, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> In my opinion if it looks like 60'70's stuff on top then I doubt you find much for old bottles. BUT, For me I'd be hoping to maybe find some 1930's-40's & 50's Beer Cans. which sometimes can be worth more then any bottles from same time frame. Milks & ACL Soda's may be nice to find in these years also. I'd both rake with a 3 or 4 prong or 12 prong rake & shovel if it gets deeper. Good luck. LEON.



There’s plenty of Dixie beer cans, old brown Clorox jugs, but I did see a ginger beer bottle that was just chipped a the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2018)

the only way to find out whats there is to dig , it does look like a newer dump but its possible older dumps are located nearby or under the new stuff . 

sites like these annoy me , I'd likely spend hours cleaning it up even if I wasn't finding anything good , glass this age you can still take to glass recycling in most areas and they will dispose of it for free


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2018)

Are the Dixies pull tabs or older flat tops that needed a can opener to open. If you find Dixie cone tops you found something good. Curious, let me know. LEON.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 19, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Are the Dixies pull tabs or older flat tops that needed a can opener to open. If you find Dixie cone tops you found something good. Curious, let me know. LEON.



I didn’t find this one but this is the kind that I saw a lot out there that were rusted which is why I have bought this one LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 19, 2018)

OK, That one is extremely common. maybe worth $1.00 at most. You pretty much need to find that in a cone top if rusty to have any value. LEON.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 20, 2018)

I truly believe they have some older stuff underneath the 1899 house to 12 ft from the trash pit that’s on a embankment near the river. The 1807 house they put a shotgun house that attaches to the main house and the new owner believes the privy was where the put the bathroom with a slab over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Aug 22, 2018)

Got to be some much older goodies on that property, and being near New Orleans, there's no telling what you may find.  Two of my best bottles are N.O. bottles.  Best of luck!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 27, 2018)

if there isn't any sine's of trash a foot or two down below the serf us . then try some were else.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 30, 2018)

Boy would I like to get my metal detector across that yard, lol.


----------



## digem (Mar 14, 2019)

Truth, Looking at your pics of this old place, I am familiar with it, (just from passing by and seeing it), and have wanted to look around there for quite some time.  I just didn't know who to speak to about it and am not going to just walk into anyones property without permission.  I have been digging bottles, digging privies and locating trash dumps for about 40 years and I think I am local to your location.  I live up towards Bogalusa, on the North Shore.  If you are interested in some help with locating where the original old bottle dump is, I have all of the tools and experience to offer.  I am currently digging in several locations both on the north shore and in the city, but I would really love to take the time to help explore this old place.  Also, I have metal detecting equipment to aide in the search.  Please message me if you think you might be interested in meeting up or talking more about it, and I can give you a couple of good phone numbers; or just meet up with you at Walmart or somewhere.  Thanks.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 14, 2019)

digem said:


> Truth, Looking at your pics of this old place, I am familiar with it, (just from passing by and seeing it), and have wanted to look around there for quite some time.  I just didn't know who to speak to about it and am not going to just walk into anyones property without permission.  I have been digging bottles, digging privies and locating trash dumps for about 40 years and I think I am local to your location.  I live up towards Bogalusa, on the North Shore.  If you are interested in some help with locating where the original old bottle dump is, I have all of the tools and experience to offer.  I am currently digging in several locations both on the north shore and in the city, but I would really love to take the time to help explore this old place.  Also, I have metal detecting equipment to aide in the search.  Please message me if you think you might be interested in meeting up or talking more about it, and I can give you a couple of good phone numbers; or just meet up with you at Walmart or somewhere.  Thanks.



Did you guys ever meet up?  This sounds like it has potential for a win-win situation for both parties for this property and maybe some future searches.


----------



## digem (Apr 6, 2020)

Truth I responded sometime back to your post.  My only intention ever was to offer to be of assistance in any way possible due to the fact I have extensive knowledge in bottle locating and digging. We are apparently in the same general vicinity. Should you decide you would be interested in asking me for any advice I would consider it a priveledge to provide such.  I am in no way hoping to benefit by requesting or recieving any items we may locate. i have probes which I have made and would be willing to show you what I use.  Look forward to your response. As always good luck and wish you the best.


----------

